

Smashing the stack for fun and profit  - kamechan
http://insecure.org/stf/smashstack.html

======
deyan
Gosh I was closing the tab and noticed with the corner of my eye this title.
Almost couldn't believe it - it has been so long since I remember reading
Phrack and this ground breaking article in particular.

Thanks for bringing up good old memories!

Here is the Phrack archive: <http://www.phrack.org/> and the article in
particular (I like the design better):
[http://www.phrack.org/issues.html?issue=49&id=14#article](http://www.phrack.org/issues.html?issue=49&id=14#article)

